# Famous horror movie characters



## Hideous Creature (Sep 28, 2004)

Larry Talbot 
(the wolfman's real name in the Lon Chaney Jr version) Obscure I guess....


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Billy Lomis ( SCREAM)
Ms. Lomis (SCREAM 3 -Billys mom)
Payton (the hand that rocks the cradle)
Jigsaw (saw)
Headless Horseman (Sleppy Hallow)


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Tiffinay (bride of chucky)


----------



## Hectix (Jun 20, 2007)

How about Pinhead?


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I love your idea I used to see people use this idea when I was younger, I think it's awesome and shows loyalty to great horros flicks of past and present.


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

Norman Bates is always a good one! 

We have used the actual actors names in the past (Lon Chaney, Bela Lugosi, Vincent Price, etc.)


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, can't forget Hannibal Lecter!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Invisable man
Jekyll/Hyde


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Samara from the ring 

Yoko from the Grudge

Gerogie (was not a killer person but he was a little boy that died in IT)


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

If you are going for comedy, we use

Dr. Jekyll and/or Mr. Hyde

The Invisible Man
(we think)

Count Dracula (which has a sign hanging on it saying "Out for a bite")

You could throw in :

Lord Voldemort
Lilly Potter
James Potter

There are many names from less known books and movies - really depends on how obscure you want to get!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

You guys are awesome!!!   Can't wait to work on the tombstones!! I'll post some pictures soon!

Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

How about Damien Thorn? (you know, the devil's son in The Omen)

David Kessler? (The American Werewolf in London)

Rosemary Woodhouse? (from Rosemary's baby)


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Number 13 tombstone should be the "You're next" one...lol. Other ones I can think of are

The Mummy
Creature From Black Lagoon
Phantom Of The Opera
Invisible Man
Dr. Jekyl/Mr. Hyde
The Fly

Can you tell I grew up watching old B&W Horror movies on saturday afternoons in the 60's?

Jack The Ripper
Boston Strangler
Otis Firefly (Devil's Rejects)
Leatherface
Sanderson Sisters


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

On the Jekyll/Hyde thing--Do you put Henry in one grave and Edward in another? I'm sure Henry would want it that way, but old Edward never was one to let go...


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

I like more obscure characters to make people think, but you did miss one glaring one. I listed that one last.

Dr. Sam Loomis - Halloween
Laurie Strode - Halloween
Carol Anne Freeling - Poltergeist
Jack Torrance - The Shining


----------



## Huffman Haunts (Jul 31, 2007)

Horace Pinker? from "Shocker"


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Rosemary Woodhouse... hehehe, you think like me, Charles F.... I think Guy Woodhouse would be even cooler, for sheer obscurity for most folks. 'Course, a simple 'Hutch' would kill me if I saw it in someone's haunt.
Damian Karras?
Oh, wait... Harry Cooper!


Mike C.


----------



## funbag (Aug 12, 2007)

Mr. Barlow (green vampire from Salem's Lot)

Malachai (Children of the Corn)

Jody (ghost girl from Amityville Horror... and paint lil red eyes on it just like in the movie)


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

How about Godzilla?
King Kong?
Mothra?


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Stuntman Mike


----------



## Ariadnae (Aug 28, 2007)

Eleanor Vance (The Haunting) with a sign that reads "She came home"
Legeia (from Poe's The Tomb of Legeia) with a stuffed black cat nearby
Annabel Lee
Pennywise the Clown (from It) with balloons? (we all float down here,georgie)
Roderick and Madeline Usher
Igor
Abraham Van Helsing
Carrie (on a stone that looks burnt)
John Bell (victim of the Bell Witch, maybe with a witch doll made of twigs and feathers)


----------



## Mme Harpie (Sep 25, 2007)

Laurie Strode? Just to squeese a little Miek Myers in there!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Boy, I really like Ariadnae's suggestion of Elanor Vance. "She came home" is a wonderful epitath as well. 
Unfortunately, too obscure for most folk!

Another obscure one - "Cesare"...


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

okay so did you want the killer/bad people or just anyone famous from a horror movie?

I got some good ones you could use.

Icobod Craine- Sleepy Hallow
Sydeny Prescott- Scream
Buffy Summers- Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Carol Anne-Poltigest- There Here
Hellraiser-"No tears please. It's a waste of good suffering
Heather Langenkamp - Nightmare on Elm Street
Lisa Reisert -Red Eye
Jackson Rippner -Red Eye
Bloddy Mary


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> Boy, I really like Ariadnae's suggestion of Elanor Vance. "She came home" is a wonderful epitath as well.
> Unfortunately, too obscure for most folk!
> 
> Another obscure one - "Cesare"...


Hehehe... nice!
Of course, you could actually write Conrad Veidt and most people would still be in the dark!


Mike C.


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Friday The 13th - Kane Hodder (aka Jason) (from Part 5-7 and 9)

This is the only one that really stuck out in my mind for the longest time.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Cujo
Regan MacNeil
Dr. Frank-N-Furter
Nosferatu
Mrs. Bates
Winifred 'Winnie' Sanderson
Sarah Sanderson
Mary Sanderson
(or just the Sanderson Sisters)
Carrie White


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the great suggestions!  I will use some of them, however, when it comes to epitaph.... remember I live in Quebec, in a French neighborhood, so I'm not sure "they" will get it....... but thanks for the thoughts anyways!


----------

